# Running Conduit in new basement framed walls



## tben (Dec 6, 2004)

This is the first home I have owned that the electrical is run in conduit. I am finishing the basement and looking for some guidance on the best and easiest way to run 1/2 inch conduit in the framed 2X4 walls. I am assuming that you drill each stud with a 3/4 inch bit. Do you then cut the conduit in short lengths to feed it through the holes? If yes, what length works best? It doesn't seem likely that you could get a very long section to go through multiple studs??? Also, what do you do with corners. When you get to an intersecting wall and you want to continue the run around the corner into the intersecting wall. If you know of any reference books with diagrams that would be helpful. I have been searching without luck. Thanks in advance for your help.

Tben


----------



## Hammertime (Oct 17, 2004)

tben said:


> This is the first home I have owned that the electrical is run in conduit. I am finishing the basement and looking for some guidance on the best and easiest way to run 1/2 inch conduit in the framed 2X4 walls. I am assuming that you drill each stud with a 3/4 inch bit. Do you then cut the conduit in short lengths to feed it through the holes? If yes, what length works best? It doesn't seem likely that you could get a very long section to go through multiple studs??? Also, what do you do with corners. When you get to an intersecting wall and you want to continue the run around the corner into the intersecting wall. If you know of any reference books with diagrams that would be helpful. I have been searching without luck. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Tben



why the pre-existing wiring was run in conduit is beyond me. I'm sure that person had their reasons. What I would do is just run the wiring normally with romex. But, if I just wanted to continue to run the wire the way it was existing I would probably use BX wire since it's in its own protective casing. I would find out from your local electrical inspector or township where you live to find out if there's any reason why it was done this way. Perhaps the person that ran the wire in the conduit wasn't very knowledgable and did it that way because of a first time experience.

If you want to run conduit in your walls then what you could do is cut a small chunk out of the stud side and run the conduit in long runs just go back and install the "wire protector plates" over the cuts like you would do regular wire if the holes were drilled too close to the outside area of the stud where you would install sheet rock. I would use a larger sized conduit so it will be easier to run the wiring. At the corners what you would want to do is go where you're going to buy the conduit and ask them about the corners. They'll give you elbows or something justifiable to your needs.

I'll tell you what though, it would be a lot less work and aggravation to just run romex. I can't see any reason why you couldn't use that in a basement. No reason that I can think of. But, you can just put yourself at ease and just question it to your local electrical inspector. I never use conduit when running wire inside of walls. Just not needed. Unless there's a specific reason that it might be called for.. But, just not necessary under normal circumstances.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

Is the existing wiring (that's in conduit) fastened to an unfinished block or concrete wall? I'm guessing that's why it's in conduit - becasuse it's not enclosed within a wall cavity. If you're putting up conventional framing over the basement walls you don't need to use conduit in the new wall.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I love conduit and everthing else just sucks!
tben, retrofitting is sort of an art but the stuff does bend to a degree.
The first thing that you need to know is if the conduit is being used as a ground, it commonly is.
In corners you use sweeps or pull boxes/ells. Use sweeps wherever you can.
The thing that i love about conduit is that it's so simple to work on after the fact. Need to drag in a new wire? No problem! That is excluding corner pulls.


----------

